# Characteristics of a good owner



## SD0202 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

As I was doing some researching of the breed (If I decide to get one, it would be my first GSD), I found a lot of characteristics of the dog. I also found myself being flexible stating "I think I could handle that, or I can try to do that". When I tried to research what kind of owners do best with GSD's, its not so clear cut. I am trying to be objective in my decision, and definitely want to make sure I am a suitable fit for the GSD. My question is, is there any characteristics you found you had that surprised you after getting a GSD? What is the one thing you would share to a new owner of a GSD, that you wish someone would have told you?

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The traits that I've learned are required to raise a GSD: Patience. Consistency. The ability to be firm but fair. A good sense of humor.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-you-before-bringing-home-your-first-gsd.html

I have learned how to deal with all the hair, I hate the hair but I love the dog and he is 1,000% worth the tumbleweeds on my floor and hair in my food. :wub:


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think being observant is an asset, for sure! These dogs are very easy to read so you can interrupt bad behaviors and redirect to wanted behaviors just by paying attention to easily overlooked things like a change in facial expression, stiffening posture or a changing ear tilt. If you're the type to wait until things are out of hand before acting on something, I'd bet these dogs would be extremely difficult to live with, lol!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

You've got to stand strong just like with kids. Don't let them push you into anything because if you cave even once you are all done. They are very good with the just let me in the bed tonight mom and tomorrow I'll be good, eyes. 

Pretty soon they are big and then...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Patience, being someone who does not quit when things get rough. A person who can provide them with consistencies and stability. Really knowing why they want a dog, lots of people get dogs but only few people are truly dedicated to them till the end.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I really think the number 1 thing about being a good potential gsd or owner of any working breed imo is just having a desire to do stuff with the dog. The type of owner that has the most issues are the people who get a gsd or working breed dog because they like how it looks and then they expect it to act like some sort of piece of art in the house and dont really care for it outside of feeding it and taking it outside to poop or maybe the rare occational 30 min (if that long) walk.

They really need more than that to be fulfilled. It is a misconception that the gsd is space intensive. They are time intensive. Most days my dog spends most of his time chilling in a crate. When its game time we go HAM. Thats all they really want. To go HAM with their buddy.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Baillif said:


> I really think the number 1 thing about being a good potential gsd or owner of any working breed imo is just having a desire to do stuff with the dog.


And that is the end of this thread


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Coming from primarily a pet owner, and not "working" my dogs per say. I have had many GSD's and grew up with them in the family. 

These are generalizations from dogs I've owned over the years in the above described environment. 

1. Dedication to the dog. They demand it, they require it. They will not respond well to long periods alone or not being by your side 99% of the time. 
2. They require patience and understanding. They respond well to positive reinforcement however some level of discipline is required. With that said, they are sensitive animals so discipline needs to be very light. (sorry,but that is the best I can describe it)
3. They do well with an active lifestyle. They need something to do. Work, Training, etc. They are very intelligent and need the mental and physical stimulation. You have to be two steps ahead of them in their mental development. Understanding that development process helps tremendously. 
4. The hair. We brush ours almost daily and the house still has to be vacuumed nearly every other day to avoid the tumbleweeds. 
5. Training is mandatory. Again, they are intelligent and you will be doing yourself and the dog a disservice by not performing some level of formal training. They learn extremely quickly. That statement includes bad as well as good. 

My general recommendation for new GSD owners is formal training as soon as possible. Dedicate the first year to the dog. Everything revolves around the pup for the first year. I personally think they are the best breed on the planet if your dedicated to your dog. If the above is not followed to at least some degree, they can be destructive, fearful, fear aggression, over protective. Maybe that is a little over the top but I have seen so many people that train to overcome behavioral issues after they develop instead of before they develop. 

Raised properly they will be a true soulmate and will value your life more than their own. They are full of personality, silly, smart, devoted, social and a sheer joy to spend their life with.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with all of the above and the fact that these are not couch potato dogs which means you can't be a couch potato either. They go with you when they possibly can even if you think you are running a quick errand. Ie - the bank,the drive-thru, etc. GSD's are a lifestyle and truly like adding a new family member. They will be a part of everything you do.

We have changed where we go to dinner sometimes so that he can come with us ie - dog friendly patios. Instead of going into a fast food restaurant , we get drive thru and go picnic at the park outside. And I don't mean all of this in a crazy way but just that they are not content to "live in the backyard" kind of dog and are an active part I your life.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> you've got to stand strong just like with kids. Don't let them push you into anything because if you cave even once you are all done. They are very good with the just let me in the bed tonight mom and tomorrow i'll be good, eyes.
> 
> pretty soon they are big and then...


lol!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

To successfully raise a GSD to be a model canine citizen, the first thing you must do is find a good breeder. Temperament is genetic; it can be influenced by environment, but certain things you cannot change. Genetics can make or break you on your first go-round, so be sure you are working with a reputable breeder who knows their stuff.

Secondly, you have to be active with the dog and willing to work with him/her at least in basic obedience, household manners, and regular exercise. You must be an in-charge type of person, consistent, and more stubborn than the dog you are raising.  At the same time, you must be understanding of the dog's point of view, and be kind and fair. You must constantly be aware of what behaviors you are reinforcing; many first-time dog owners do not realize that it isn't a good idea to feed a dog when he's barking in order to shut him up, for example. 

You cannot for one millisecond ever be afraid of your dog. I see so many dog owners who say things like "He won't let me brush him". What is this "let" business? Who is in charge here?  GSDs can be control freaks and will try to run the household if you allow them to. By the same token, they crave human companionship, cooperation and activity. They are very trainable and willing to please if they know what is expected.

Puppies are cute and fun. Behaviors like jumping up on you are cute when they are little. Not so cute when they are 90 lb and muddy. When you see a cute, sassy puppy behavior, think to yourself "Do I want a muddy, 90 lb. dog doing this?" That goes for getting on the furniture, too.

GSDs go through a landshark phase when they are puppies, where you can hardly touch them without getting bitten. THIS IS NORMAL. They grow out of it. Don't be heavy-handed thinking you're dealing with an "aggression" problem. Instead, redirect the biting behavior onto a toy, to give the pup an outlet for his need to bite, and play with him/her. Once you direct the landsharking into an appropriate venue, you can use it to your advantage later if you want to use tug-of-war as an obedience reward.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Patience, being someone who does not quit when things get rough.


 Definitely this. If you can get through the tough stuff, you'll be fine. This is a breed of dog who is really intense, so if you have any behavioural issues to work though, it can be a real challenge. You have to be tough, but not rough with them sometimes. Just firm, unemotional, no means no, kind of thing. 

I also only meant to keep my dog as a pet around the home, but I've really enjoyed getting into some different sports with her and I think she's a happier dog for it. So I hope that would be something you'd be open to.

When you get them working, that's when you really see and appreciate what great dogs they are.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I grew up with gsd's , we, my family have always had atleast one in the house. 

I totally agree with Baillif's post.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Patience, consistency, understanding, fairness, knowledge, desire to continue to learn and try hard.

As long as you are willing to put the time and effort into your dog, understand the breed, you'll be fine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Some dog breeds are happy with just being the frame around the family picture. The GSD has to be in the picture with the family. It won't ever be happy just sitting outside of the family, watching. An unhappy GSD is a bad dog. If you are willing to have your dog be part of your life, every...single...day...for better or worse, you are perfect for a GSD.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I really think the number 1 thing about being a good potential gsd or owner of any working breed imo is just having a desire to do stuff with the dog. The type of owner that has the most issues are the people who get a gsd or working breed dog because they like how it looks and then they expect it to act like some sort of piece of art in the house and dont really care for it outside of feeding it and taking it outside to poop or maybe the rare occational 30 min (if that long) walk.
> 
> They really need more than that to be fulfilled. It is a misconception that the gsd is space intensive. They are time intensive. Most days my dog spends most of his time chilling in a crate. When its game time we go HAM. Thats all they really want. To go HAM with their buddy.


What does HAM stand for/mean? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Yeah....what does the HAM stand for????


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol yea I want to HAM with Zoe! As soon as I find out what it is  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I keep thinking SPAM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

According to urban dictionary, HAM means Hard as a Mother F****er...also meaning crazy or really intense.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I think the characteristics of a good owner is seven layers of leather skin -- this puppy is crazy, on the go every minute except when she's asleep gets into everything moves the newspaper around charges the other dog -- what more can I say just a perfect German Shepherd !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I might disagree with most of you. I am not a dog sport kind of person, so I teach my dogs 'work stuff' and incorporate into our walks. They check the doors on the empty buildings, check the old cars dumped all over, we do tracking and similar things in urban and rural settings. They run errands with me and chill watching movies and eating popcorn. 
Not any of my dozen or so Shepherds has ever been landsharky, at least not as described by others. I seem to be the exception to the 'normal' owner in that I am somewhat sloppy about training for the most part. My dogs have commands like Don't do that please, Bring that to mom, Put that down, Four on the floor and Mind your business. My personal favorite, Quit bugging the neighbors.
I don't really find them any more or less work then any other dog, and I've had lots of dogs. The shedding is a bit much but I brush regularly sometimes.
They watch TV, sleep on the bed, climb in the tub, and beg for food. They are affectionately known as the vacuums and have been known to cause brand new white shirts to become rags.

I think to raise ANY dog you need a sense of humor, the patience of a saint and good runners. If a person isn't prepared to make a dog part of the family they shouldn't have a dog of any type. 
I will say though that I am a relatively active person anyway and guests in my home are very clear that the dogs live here, they don't.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> According to urban dictionary, HAM means Hard as a Mother F****er...also meaning crazy or really intense.


:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

SD0202 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> As I was doing some researching of the breed (If I decide to get one, it would be my first GSD), I found a lot of characteristics of the dog. I also found myself being flexible stating "I think I could handle that, or I can try to do that". When I tried to research what kind of owners do best with GSD's, its not so clear cut. I am trying to be objective in my decision, and definitely want to make sure I am a suitable fit for the GSD. My question is, is there any characteristics you found you had that surprised you after getting a GSD? What is the one thing you would share to a new owner of a GSD, that you wish someone would have told you?
> 
> ...


I wish someone told me that their nickname is "German Shedder." 

In my ignorance, in the beginning, I thought once you taught them something they should know it forever! Without having retraining OB sessions. I didn't realize it was going to be a for the rest of his life thing. When I learned that.. it wasn't a turn off, just a lifestyle change and it has worked great for us. 

That and just how much exercise a working line needs... gooooodness. I still struggle with that from time to time with him. 

I think that you definitely need patience when things aren't going your way. Also goes with being patient, not taking anger or frustration out on the dog. 

Also, being able to treat your dog like it's life actually matters. There are so many people that won't go down expensive medical routes, or try out a ton of different foods when they got their allergy panel back, or will leave the dog outside when they are annoyed with it. While I don't mean treating them like a human exactly, but treating them like a member of the family and that you actually care what happens to him/her. If you do that, the rest should fall into place.. IMO



gurlonfire2004 said:


> According to urban dictionary, HAM means Hard as a Mother F****er...also meaning crazy or really intense.


This ^^ LOL This is the first time I've heard "HAM" being used other than a reference to working out.. but it totally makes sense in this context.. funny.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I also think it requires being humble. You might have worked with many dogs in the past and have been successful. Then you will get one that tests you and doesn't respond to what you did with all your other great dogs. Being humble you will ask for help from good trainers, be willing to learn new things, and commit to work with that particular dog in manner that takes in to account her or his learning style.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Honestly I am a first time dog owner and it's a GSD, and a year later I have 2!

Best advice is training starting early on and lots of love. That's all there is to it  

Just do the homework on if that's the right dog, as well as research on where to get one.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> According to urban dictionary, HAM means Hard as a Mother F****er...also meaning crazy or really intense.


Lets not go getting me moderated now. I need to fly wild and free!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Lets not go getting me moderated now. I need to fly wild and free!



I'm just happy you changed your profile picture to something that didn't haunt my dreams


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Not my intention. I thought Walken was scarier.


----------

